# How long before Mirtazapine/Remeron kicks in?



## alwayspatsy (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, all. I know several of you have had success with Mirtazapine or Remeron, and I wanted to know how long I should wait it out before asking my doctor for another option. I've been taking 30 mg. for a week now and have noticed no change or improvement. I'm feeling desperate and totally beyond help. Please let me know if you have any insight. So many thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think it is a bit early to be expecting any massive difference. It could take several weeks to get up to therapeutic levels.


----------



## Alison01 (Dec 19, 2002)

I just started on remeron; first dose yesterday and I am very dizzy today. Will this pass? Really want to give this medication a chance to work. Need to get back to the land of the living.....


----------



## alwayspatsy (Mar 28, 2012)

Alison01 said:


> I just started on remeron; first dose yesterday and I am very dizzy today. Will this pass? Really want to give this medication a chance to work. Need to get back to the land of the living.....


Yes, Alison, it should pass either within a couple of days or a couple weeks...you are probably feeling better already. Hang in there. I also started calcium supplements a few weeks into it and I think the combination of the two did wonders for me. best, ap


----------



## Alison01 (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for your reply Patsy. My abdominal pain is still there, but not as bad as it was. I probably just need more time. It's weird though I can smell a sweet smell, which can make me naseous at times. Could this be a side effect? Changed laundry soap shampoo and shower gel, but it didn't make a difference.


----------



## alwayspatsy (Mar 28, 2012)

Alison01 said:


> Thanks for your reply Patsy. My abdominal pain is still there, but not as bad as it was. I probably just need more time. It's weird though I can smell a sweet smell, which can make me naseous at times. Could this be a side effect? Changed laundry soap shampoo and shower gel, but it didn't make a difference.


You know, those meds have so many strange side effects, and they vary so much from person to person. The only person who can really give you some assurance is your psychiatrist. Are you feeling okay? You should have begun to acclimate to the drug after 1-2 weeks and should feel its full effect on you by 4-6. You still have some time to feel it out.


----------

